# how do you get the code off the computer



## scboz (Jun 8, 2005)

i have a 1997 nissan altima that gives me some major problems and i want to check the codes, but don't know how? how can i get the codes do i need to buy something for it or what? and where to get it?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

there is a plastic panel you need to remove under the dash, to the right of the gas pedal, behind it is the computer. your gonna see a white sticker that says CAUTION, blah, blah, blah.. your also gonna see a diagnostic mode selector. Turn the ignition to on postion(engine not running), turn the mode selector clockwise with a screwdriver and hold it there for 2 seconds then completely counter clockwise and carefully observe the flashing light on the computer. One some models the "check engine" light on the dash will flash instead of the LED light on the computer. If no codes in computer, you will get a 55 code, which is 5 long flashes, then 5 short flashes. For example if the light flashes 4 long flashes then 3 short flashes, then you got a code 43, get it? Try it and see what codes you get, if any. 

or you could go to auto zone and they hook up the scanner for free and they will tell you the code.


----------

